# MRV Self Install?



## akopperl (Nov 4, 2006)

I am having issues with my ethernet based MRV - basically none of the receivers see one another despite being connected to the internet and to the network accoridng to the Info screen. Therefore, I am going to switch to a DECA based installation.

I have a Slimiline 5S (SWM) dish and a SWiM switch. I also have 3 DVRs (HR24, HR23 and a HR22). I am hoping to avoid having to call a DirecTV installer and wanted to do it myself. Is it safe to assume, that all I need is two DECAs, the Internet Connection Kit and a approved splitter? The item I am struggling with is whether I need a BSF (Band Stop Filter). I see references to Green Label, but don't know where to find this information. Are all SWiM components Green Label?

I was planning on installing MRV/Internet as follows:

1) HR23 - connect coax from wall plate to the DECA then from the DECA to SAT1 on the HR23. I was also going to install an ethernet cable from the DECA to the ethernet port on the HR23. 

2) HR22 - connect coax from the wall plate to the splitter. I was planning to connect coax1 from the splitter to a DECA then the DECA to SAT1on the HR22. I was also going to connect an ethernet cable between the DECA and HR22. I was then going to connect coax2 to the Internet Connection Kit. I was also going to connect the Internet Connection Kit to a network switch that is already connected to the internet as I cannot connect the Internet Connection Kit directly to my router (too far away from each of the DVRs).

This sounds too easy, therefore I think that I must be missing something. Before I purchase each of the items that I need for the install, I was hoping to get some feedback that will help me with my installation.

Thanks


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

"sounds about right".
I'm guessing the BB DECA is going to connect to your powerline adapter.
Unless your SWiM is less than six months old, more than likely a bandstop filter should be used. I have mine on the splitter input.


----------



## akopperl (Nov 4, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> "sounds about right".
> I'm guessing the BB DECA is going to connect to your powerline adapter.
> Unless your SWiM is less than six months old, more than likely a bandstop filter should be used. I have mine on the splitter input.


Yes, the network switch gets the internet connection from the Powerline adapter. Unfortunately, I do not have a coax connection close to my router. Is this the correct BB DECA model # - DECABB1MR0-01?

I guess I need to find the splitter. I assume that it is somewhere in my attic.

Thanks for all of your help today.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> "sounds about right".
> I'm guessing the BB DECA is going to connect to your powerline adapter.
> Unless your SWiM is less than six months old, more than likely a bandstop filter should be used. I have mine on the splitter input.


I thought the filter was only needed for an HR20-100 setup?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> I thought the filter was only needed for an HR20-100 setup?


No, while the HR20-100 has a couple of special setups [with & without a BSF], older SWiMs without the BSF internal [green label] should have one used, along with any receivers without a DECA to block the signal to the SAT input.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

dpeters11 said:


> I thought the filter was only needed for an HR20-100 setup?


VOS was referring to the "SWM switch" the OP mentioned. A SWMLnb or SWM8 without a green label should have a BSF placed between it and the DECA cloud. A SWM16 will not need a BSF.

Edit: I see VOS beat me to it


----------



## akopperl (Nov 4, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> No, while the HR20-100 has a couple of special setups [with & without a BSF], older SWiMs without the BSF internal [green label] should have one used, along with any receivers without a DECA to block the signal to the SAT input.


Currently I have an Aspen 7004AP splitter in my attic before the feed to each of the DVRs. If I switch to an MRV approved green label splitter (DIRECTV SWS-4 Satellite 4-Way Wide Band MRV Compatible Splitter (2 -2150 MHz)) - do I still need to use a BSF? I am assuming that my SWMLnb and SWM8 switch are not green label - although I was not able to locate either.

Thanks


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

akopperl said:


> Currently I have an Aspen 7004AP splitter in my attic before the feed to each of the DVRs. If I switch to an MRV approved green label splitter (DIRECTV SWS-4 Satellite 4-Way Wide Band MRV Compatible Splitter (2 -2150 MHz)) - do I still need to use a BSF? I am assuming that my SWMLnb and SWM8 switch are not green label - although I was not able to locate either.
> 
> Thanks


If you have a SWM8 then you have a legacy (not SWM) LNB. If your SWM8 doesn't have a green label then you need a BSF between it and the DECA cloud (even with a green label splitter.) Also as an FYI, you cannot use the SWM2 port on a SWM8 (for MRV) if you're using a BSF on the SWM1.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

dsw2112 said:


> If you have a SWM8 then you have a legacy (not SWM) LNB. If your SWM8 doesn't have a green label then you need a BSF between it and the DECA cloud (even with a green label splitter.) Also as an FYI, you cannot use the SWM2 port on a SWM8 (for MRV) if you're using a BSF on the SWM1.


Well, you can... But you would have two separate DECA clouds...

- Merg


----------



## akopperl (Nov 4, 2006)

dsw2112 said:


> If you have a SWM8 then you have a legacy (not SWM) LNB. If your SWM8 doesn't have a green label then you need a BSF between it and the DECA cloud (even with a green label splitter.) Also as an FYI, you cannot use the SWM2 port on a SWM8 (for MRV) if you're using a BSF on the SWM1.


I guess I don't really understand this stuff. I couldn't locate my switch and just assumed that I have a SWM8. If I go to the Info screen it states that I have a Slimline 5S (SWM) dish and if I go to Satellite Strength it lists my switch as a SWM (both were installed in Aug/Sep 2009). Does this help clarify my setup? I was really hoping it would be as simple as swapping out the splitter in my attic without the need for a BSF.

Thanks


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

akopperl said:


> I guess I don't really understand this stuff. I couldn't locate my switch and just assumed that I have a SWM8. If I go to the Info screen it states that I have a Slimline 5S (SWM) dish and if I go to Satellite Strength it lists my switch as a SWM (both were installed in Aug/Sep 2009). Does this help clarify my setup? I was really hoping it would be as simple as swapping out the splitter in my attic without the need for a BSF.
> 
> Thanks


From the date, you need to have the filter. As to whether you have an SWiMLNB or SWM8, the easy way to tell is how many coax from the dish.
If there are 4, then these feed a SWM8, if only one coax, then the SWiM is in the LNB.
Since you're going to swap the splitter in the attic, added the filter to it there shouldn't be any issue, and done on the same trip.


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> From the date, you need to have the filter. As to whether you have an SWiMLNB or SWM8, the easy way to tell is how many coax from the dish.
> If there are 4, then these feed a SWM8, if only one coax, then the SWiM is in the LNB.
> Since you're going to swap the splitter in the attic, added the filter to it there shouldn't be any issue, and done on the same trip.


VOS, I just ordered DECAs after striking out with my powerline adapters. I already have a SWM8 but it's probably a year old so no green label (where would the label be, on the back? It's mounted so I'd have to unscrew it to check). I also have an 8-way splitter that's not green label...it's an SWS8WB-P (2-2150 MHz). I'm still a little fuzzy on the use of the BSFs and didn't realize I needed them until I read this thread. So, are you saying that without them my WHDVR service has no chance of working? IOW, will I be setting myself up for certain failure if I install the DECAs with my HR21 and two HR22s without using the BSFs?

Also, I've been reading about alternate connections to get my WHDVR connected to the internet and have found one particular connection scheme very interersting as it would be very simple to do it this way due to my current layout. Here's the link to the connection diagram in question > http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2459468#post2459468 Can you please comment on this?

Since I obviously have an ethernet cable from my router at the location of my HR21 would it be more advisable to just add a BB DECA there which I believe can be installed with the use of a 2-way splitter (coming off the HR21) that will accept coax from the HR21's DECA and the BB DECA?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

FWIW, I am using a SWM5 without a BSF and the DECA signal will couple between the two outputs. Actually I have a BSF and another green label splitter which I will eventually install but the SWM is located in my crawlspace and I just hate to go there. 

You don't use BSFs with DECA-equipped receivers, just non-compatible receivers (SD or H20).

Using a splitter and BB DECA with an ethernet cable is the way to go.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Vin said:


> VOS, I just ordered DECAs after striking out with my powerline adapters. I already have a SWM8 but it's probably a year old so no green label (where would the label be, on the back? It's mounted so I'd have to unscrew it to check). I also have an 8-way splitter that's not green label...it's an SWS8WB-P (2-2150 MHz). I'm still a little fuzzy on the use of the BSFs and didn't realize I needed them until I read this thread. So, are you saying that without them my WHDVR service has no chance of working? IOW, will I be setting myself up for certain failure if I install the DECAs with my HR21 and two HR22s without using the BSFs?
> 
> Also, I've been reading about alternate connections to get my WHDVR connected to the internet and have found one particular connection scheme very interersting as it would be very simple to do it this way due to my current layout. Here's the link to the connection diagram in question > http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2459468#post2459468 Can you please comment on this?
> 
> Since I obviously have an ethernet cable from my router at the location of my HR21 would it be more advisable to just add a BB DECA there which I believe can be installed with the use of a 2-way splitter (coming off the HR21) that will accept coax from the HR21's DECA and the BB DECA?


You're not going to have "no chance".
The BSF is to keep the DECA signal from interacting with the SWM8, cause SAT signal problems. This seems to be more "insurance" than a "must have". For the cost of the filter, it's cheap insurance.
Using the old SWiM splitters means the DECA signal loss between receivers will be greater, which can reduce the bit-rate and cause a system test error.
The setup you've linked to is one way to connect your router into the DECA network. It isn't supported by DirecTV, but you may not see any performance difference between that way and using a 2-way splitter and a BB DECA.


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> You're not going to have "no chance".
> The BSF is to keep the DECA signal from interacting with the SWM8, cause SAT signal problems. This seems to be more "insurance" than a "must have". For the cost of the filter, it's cheap insurance.
> Using the old SWiM splitters means the DECA signal loss between receivers will be greater, which can reduce the bit-rate and cause a system test error.
> The setup you've linked to is one way to connect your router into the DECA network. It isn't supported by DirecTV, but you may not see any performance difference between that way and using a 2-way splitter and a BB DECA.


Okay, so do I need two BSFs then since my SWM8 and my splitter are both non green label? One of them to go between the dish and the SWM8 and the other to go between the SWM8 and the splitter? Or would a better/simpler option be to replace the splitter with a green label thus eliminating the need for one of the BSFs?

Another concern I have is based on the following statement:



dsw2112 said:


> Also as an FYI, you cannot use the SWM2 port on a SWM8 (for MRV) if you're using a BSF on the SWM1.


I saw Merg's response to this but I'm not sure of the implications. I currently have the splitter on the SWM2 port. The SWM1 port is connected to the power inserter that feeds one of my HR22s....anything to be concerned with here?

And finally, can I continue to use the legacy ports on the SWM8 that feed two older TiVo based R10s via a 2x4 splitter? IOW, will the DECAs and/or the BSFs have any effect on this? Thanks for your help.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Vin said:


> Okay, so do I need two BSFs then since my SWM8 and my splitter are both non green label? One of them to go between the dish and the SWM8 and the other to go between the SWM8 and the splitter? Or would a better/simpler option be to replace the splitter with a green label thus eliminating the need for one of the BSFs?


No, only one BSF is needed in your case. You're confusing the need for a BSF with that of a green label SWM splitter. The BSF is to be inserted between the SWM splitter (preferably "green label" types) and the older non-green label SWiM-8 modules or SWiMLNBs as a precaution to prevent the comparatively much stronger DECA signal from entering them and possibly causing issues with their internal functionality.

The green label type SWM splitters have their output ports optimized to pass DECA frequencies between them.



> ... Another concern I have is based on the following statement:
> 
> I saw Merg's response to this but I'm not sure of the implications. I currently have the splitter on the SWM2 port. The SWM1 port is connected to the power inserter that feeds one of my HR22s....anything to be concerned with here? ...


Not really, it just means that when you insert a BSF on SWiM port #2, the DECA signal will be blocked from your SWiM module port #1, so make sure none of your MRV capable receivers are connected to port #1 or it will be isolated from the DECA cloud and won't be able to communicate with the other MRV receivers connected to port #2.



> .. And finally, can I continue to use the legacy ports on the SWM8 that feed two older TiVo based R10s via a 2x4 splitter? ...


Yes.



> ... IOW, will the DECAs and/or the BSFs have any effect on this? Thanks for your help.


No it won't. I have WHDVR service with a SWiM-16, and an old R10 DTIVO which I activate every now and then in a guest room connected to its legacy ports. No problems.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Something else to think about with the alternate connection scheme that you posted... With that setup, you are not isolating the MRV traffic to the DECA cloud. You are now allowing the MRV traffic to "interact" on your home network. This means that network traffic or MRV can be affected by each other. When you isolate MRV traffic to the DECA cloud, this interaction is minimal.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

dsw2112 said:


> Also as an FYI, you cannot use the SWM2 port on a SWM8 (for MRV) if you're using a BSF on the SWM1.





Vin said:


> I saw Merg's response to this but I'm not sure of the implications. I currently have the splitter on the SWM2 port. The SWM1 port is connected to the power inserter that feeds one of my HR22s....anything to be concerned with here?


What I was referring to was that if you put a BSF between your receivers and the SWM2 output was that any receivers there cannot communicate for MRV purposes with any receivers off of the SWM1 output. For all purposes, you could set up two DECA clouds that each allow MRV, but would not be able to communicate with each other.

This could be a good setup for a family with kids where the parents don't want the kids to see their shows on the DVRs in the kid's room and the parents don't want to see the kid's shows on their DVR.

- Merg


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

Okay, thanks guys, it's all starting to make sense now. :grin:



The Merg said:


> What I was referring to was that if you put a BSF between your receivers and the SWM2 output was that any receivers there cannot communicate for MRV purposes with any receivers off of the SWM1 output. For all purposes, you could set up two DECA clouds that each allow MRV, but would not be able to communicate with each other.


Now I understand what bob meant when he said:



bobnielsen said:


> FWIW, I am using a SWM5 without a BSF and the DECA signal will couple between the two outputs.


So, if I install a BSF and if I want all 3 of my HD DVRS to communicate, it seems the easiest solution would be to move the HR22 coax from the power inserter output to the 8-way splitter that's already feeding the other two HD DVRs, yes? And if I do that, should I then terminate the IRD port on the PI? Or would it be better to feed the splitter from the PI, run everything off of there and terminate the SWM2 port?

And Merg, you reminded me of something else I wanted to ask with this statement:



The Merg said:


> Something else to think about with the alternate connection scheme that you posted... With that setup, you are not isolating the MRV traffic to the DECA cloud. You are now allowing the MRV traffic to "interact" on your home network. This means that network traffic or MRV can be affected by each other. When you isolate MRV traffic to the DECA cloud, this interaction is minimal.


I still may try that connection scheme (at least until I get another DECA for the broadband connection) but will I still be able to use the ethernet switch for other devices? IOW, in addition to the HR21, I also have my Roku box connected to it....any issue here?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Vin said:


> So, if I install a BSF and if I want all 3 of my HD DVRS to communicate, it seems the easiest solution would be to move the HR22 coax from the power inserter output to the 8-way splitter that's already feeding the other two HD DVRs, yes? And if I do that, should I then terminate the IRD port on the PI? Or would it be better to feed the splitter from the PI, run everything off of there and terminate the SWM2 port?
> 
> I still may try that connection scheme (at least until I get another DECA for the broadband connection) but will I still be able to use the ethernet switch for other devices? IOW, in addition to the HR21, I also have my Roku box connected to it....any issue here?


1. Either moving everything to be off of SWM1 or SWM2 will have you working just fine. No matter how you do it, make sure you terminate any open ports on splitters or the SWM8.

2. With the alternate configuration, you can use the switch for any devices you want. Just be aware though that any network traffic used by those devices will be going over the DECA cloud. This could cause some performance issues when you are using MRV.

- Merg


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

Thanks Merg, I have one more question...if I get the additional DECA for the connection to the internet and connect it by using a 2-way splitter coming off the back of my HR21 do I still need to use a PI as I would if connecting it to the 8-way splitter that the SWM8 is connected directly to?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Vin said:


> Thanks Merg, I have one more question...if I get the additional DECA for the connection to the internet and connect it by using a 2-way splitter coming off the back of my HR21 do I still need to use a PI as I would if connecting it to the 8-way splitter that the SWM8 is connected directly to?


Yes. The DECA needs to be powered, If the DECA is connected to a receiver, it receives its power from the receiver. The Broadband DECA is not connected directly to a receiver so it needs its own PI.

- Merg


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

The Merg said:


> Yes... The Broadband DECA is not connected directly to a receiver so it needs its own PI.


It's not?  It's going to be on one leg of the two-way splitter that'll be connected to Sat Input 1 of my HR21....have I got this right?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Vin said:


> It's not?  It's going to be on one leg of the two-way splitter that'll be connected to Sat Input 1 of my HR21....have I got this right?


If this DECA isn't connected directly to a receiver, but instead is on the other leg of a splitter that is connected to the receiver, as one would be to be a BB DECA, then it needs its own PI.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Vin said:


> Thanks Merg, I have one more question...if I get the additional DECA for the connection to the internet and connect it by using a 2-way splitter coming off the back of my HR21 do I still need to use a PI as I would if connecting it to the 8-way splitter that the SWM8 is connected directly to?


The "easy" rule of thumb is if the pigtail white coax (end of DECA that says rec/pwr) is not connected to a receiver it needs a PI.


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> *as one would be to be a BB DECA*, then it needs its own PI.


I bet you can't say that 5 times fast! :lol:

Thanks again guys.


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

The 3 DECAs I ordered were waiting for me when I got home from work tonight, got two of them hooked up, the third one will have to wait since that HR22 is still being fed by a WB68 and my wife has recordings scheduled so it would be wise not to mess with it at this time. :eek2:

Anyway, the two I have connected started working immediately, didn't even require a reboot. Again, this was done quickly with what I currently have, i.e., non green label splitter and SWM8. I have them connected to the internet via the method I asked about earlier in this thread > http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2459468#post2459468 and it seems to working fine as well.

I tested the system by streaming from each DVR simultaneously while downloading something from On Demand at the same time from the kitchen DVR....the connection to the internet (as per the linked configuration) is from the basement. So far, so good. 

I also removed the OTA connection to the SWM8 since diplexing is no longer an option with DECA. Until I get a chance to run another coax to the kitchen where I need the OTA signal, can I reconnect the OTA to the SWM8 if I temporarily disconnect the ethernet cable from the DECA rather than removing the DECA entirely? The reason I ask is we're expecting more bad weather over the next two days which might knock out the satellite so the OTA will be more important than the WHDVR service if that should happen.

Thanks again for everyone's help with this...it's great to see the WHDVR service in action!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Pulling the ethernet cable isn't going to turn off the DECA signal, so you'll need to do more to use OTA.


----------



## Kevin872 (Aug 25, 2007)

I don't mean to hijack this thread but I was considering starting my own and then I saw this one and it's a bit similar.

Basically I am converting over to DECA from wired network and I thought I had it all figured out but now I am wondering if I need a BSF. 

I have an AU-9 5 LNB dish connected to an SWM8. I don't *think* it has a green label but I am not 100% certain. I can find out, but it is mounted to the ceiling of my basement and covered by a drop ceiling panel with a light fixture in it. I'm not messing with that just yet! :lol: I knew I should have taken pictures.....

Anyway, I have an HR20-700, HR23-700, and just ordered a free HD receiver (I assume it will be an H24-X00) from DirecTV to replace an old Hughes SD box.

I don't recall exactly what ports (#) are in use on the SWM8 but I hooked it up following all of the detailed guides found here. In other words, if there was a port I wasn't supposed to use, I am sure I didn't. But below is essentially the hook-up:

~ Dish (4 coax lines) to SWM8

~ SWM8 Legacy port to Hughes SD STB

~ SWM8 SWM port to HR23-700 in bedroom

~ SWM8 SWM port to living room, connected to SWM8 PI, connected to HR20-700

~ CAT5/6 cable running from switch/router in basement to each HR receiver.

I ordered 2 'normal' DECA modules and 1 DECA broadband module w/ power adapter.

My plan:
1) Disconnect all existing ethernet cables from the HR2x receivers.
2) Connect DECA broadband module to network switch (or router) using a short patch cable, plugged in near router, run new RG6 coax from broadband module to SWM8 and plug into an unused SWM port (*does it matter which one?*).
3) HR20-700: Existing SWM8 port to existing SWM8 PI to DECA adapter to SAT1 IN. Network patch cable from DECA to network jack.
4) HR23-700: Existing SWM8 port to DECA adapter to SAT1 IN. Network patch cable from DECA to network jack.
4) H24-XXX (I assume): Unused SWM8 port to SAT1 IN (built-in DECA).

I currently have static IP addresses in the HR20 & HR23 and I plan to do this with the H24. I assume that if I connect things in the order above, they will all continue to work as before or will I need to reboot them all? I have ports opened in my router for the HRs and want it all to stay the same if possible.

*But more importantly: Do I need a BSF in this setup?* I was under the impression that I only needed that for older receivers.

If I do need one, could someone point me to the correct 'model'? How many do I need and where would it/they go in my setup? Are they absolutely necessary?

Thanks!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

"If I were going to do this":
I'd get a BSF and a 4-way splitter

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...p-Filter-(BSFR01)&c=Satellite Components&sku=

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...itter-(2-2150-MHz)&c=Satellite Splitters&sku=

I'd mount the filter between the SWM8 and the splitter and terminate the SWM #2 if it was being used now.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Kevin872 said:


> ...Anyway, I have an HR20-700, HR23-700, and just ordered a free HD receiver (I assume it will be an H24-X00) from DirecTV to replace an old Hughes SD box...


You might get "lucky", but you shouldn't assume you'll get an H24



Kevin872 said:


> ...I ordered 2 'normal' DECA modules and 1 DECA broadband module w/ power adapter.


If you don't get an H24 you will need an additional DECA module. As VOS already pointed out you will need a 4-way splitter and BSF to complete your setup. Once the BSF is in use you will only be able to use one of the SWM8's SWM ports (if you want to MRV between all receivers.) Should you want to keep your PI behind a receiver you will have not choice, but to use the SWM1 port and terminate the SWM2 port (as VOS also suggested.)

The setup would be: SWM2 terminated; SWM1 --> BSF --> Splitter
Make sure the splitter leg that goes to the PI is on the power passing side of the splitter.


----------



## Kevin872 (Aug 25, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> "If I were going to do this":
> I'd get a BSF and a 4-way splitter
> 
> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...p-Filter-(BSFR01)&c=Satellite Components&sku=
> ...


Thanks for the links! So:

~ SWM8 port 1 to BSF to splitter and terminate all other ports on SWM8

~ Splitter power pass out to SWM8 PI to DECA to HR20

~ Splitter out #2 to DECA to HR23

~ Splitter out #3 to H24

~ Splitter out #4 to DECA broadband adapter

Is this right? I guess my only question is: Why is this necessary? It seems that the SWM8 has enough ports to support 2 DVRs, 1 STB and 1 DECA broadband adapter without an extra splitter, and I still am not sure why the BSF is needed (Solid Signal says it is needed with the HR20-100 but I have an HR20-700).


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Kevin872 said:


> Thanks for the links! So:
> 
> ~ SWM8 port 1 to BSF to splitter and terminate all other ports on SWM8
> 
> ...


That should work!

The SWM8 really only has two SWM outputs on it. It can handle up to 8 tuners that can be split anyway among those two outputs, but if you have more than two receivers, you will need a splitter off of one them. As VOS stated, just do everything off of SWM1 Output with the BSF there. That essentially makes the SWM2 Output unusable in a MRV setup anyways as the BSF will prevent the DECA signal from getting from SWM1 to SWM2.

- Merg


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Kevin872 said:


> ...I guess my only question is: Why is this necessary? It seems that the SWM8 has enough ports to support 2 DVRs, 1 STB and 1 DECA broadband adapter without an extra splitter, and I still am not sure why the BSF is needed (Solid Signal says it is needed with the HR20-100 but I have an HR20-700).


The SWM8 does not have enough ports for your setup (it has 2 SWM ports and 3 legacy ports.) For your setup you can only use the SWM side of the SWM8.

A BSF protects equipment from the DECA RF. Most SWM8's were created before DECA existed, so they may need protection from the RF. When you add the BSF between the SWM1 port and the splitter you prevent the DECA RF from passing beyond the BSF (this is also the reason you can no longer use the SWM2 port.) The DECA dongles protect the receivers from the DECA RF, but they would also need BSF's if you did not want to MRV with them. With one usable SWM port and 4 items to plug in (DECA broadband, 2DVR's, and a receiver) that explains why you need a splitter.


----------



## Kevin872 (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for the further posts, guys! I think I am understanding this better now. I didn't realize there weren't enough ports on the SWM8 for my setup. I bought and installed it quite some time ago and haven't looked at it again since.

I'll order the splitter and BSF that VOS recommended. I assume that if I ever wanted to add another SWM receiver then I would just replace the 4-way splitter with a bigger one?

I do realize that if I don't get an H24 then I will need another DECA adapter. If so then I'll order another one, but for now I will wait. It won't kill me to leave one receiver off the cloud until I get another adapter. I'm really hoping for an H24 but I know it's a crapshoot.

Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Kevin872 said:


> Thanks for the further posts, guys! I think I am understanding this better now. I didn't realize there weren't enough ports on the SWM8 for my setup. I bought and installed it quite some time ago and haven't looked at it again since.
> 
> I'll order the splitter and BSF that VOS recommended. I assume that if I ever wanted to add another SWM receiver then I would just replace the 4-way splitter with a bigger one?
> 
> ...


Yup. You can replace the 4-way with an 8-way or you can add another splitter farther down the line from your original 4-way if you want.

As for the DECA, if you don't get a H24 and the receiver is near a place to which you can get an ethernet cable, you can use that temporarily until you get another DECA. That one receiver will not be in the DECA cloud, but for a temporary solution it should be fine.

- Merg


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

The Merg said:


> ...As for the DECA, if you don't get a H24 and the receiver is near a place to which you can get an ethernet cable, you can use that temporarily until you get another DECA. That one receiver will not be in the DECA cloud, but for a temporary solution it should be fine.
> 
> - Merg


If he were to do this he would really need a BSF on the receiver. The DECA RF can "hit" hard.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

dsw2112 said:


> If he were to do this he would really need a BSF on the receiver. The DECA RF can "hit" hard.


Aaahh... Very good point. Yes, if you do not get a H24 and decide to hook it up (whether or not you want to use MRV on it), it will need a BSF until a DECA is used.

- Merg


----------



## Kevin872 (Aug 25, 2007)

Yikes... Didn't realize that. So it's bad to connect any non-deca receiver to a coax that has deca injected into it? I appreciate the heads-up because I wouldn't have thought of that.

What I may do then is if I don't get an H24, maybe I'll just not change over to deca at all until I have everything I need to do it right.

I recently got a Vulkano (like a slingbox) and I stream my old hughes SD STB to my phone with it. I wanted to be able to get all my channels (some are HD only) and be able to stream recordings over MRV as well and when I saw it was a free upgrade I figured 'why not'? That is when I figured I should switch over to deca to keep some of the MRV load off of my router when streaming to my phone simultaneously.

Thanks again for the excellent advice!


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Kevin872 said:


> Yikes... Didn't realize that. So it's bad to connect any non-deca receiver to a coax that has deca injected into it? I appreciate the heads-up because I wouldn't have thought of that.


Exactly right.


----------



## Kevin872 (Aug 25, 2007)

But the BSF is only needed on a non-DECA receiver that is also NOT using a DECA adapter, correct? IOW, if you are using a DECA adapter then you never need a BSF inline to the receiver.

I plan (hope) to be moving sometime over the next year and I had originally figured I'd leave or offer to leave the SWM8 & DECA equipment behind for the buyer to make things easier for them, but in light of all of these specific necessities (BSF, etc), I am starting to think that I am better off leaving only the dish and the four coax cables hooked to nothing above the drop ceiling panel in the basement.

I'm not completely opposed to having to buy these parts again for my next home, but since I have done all of this myself, I don't have _any_ of this stuff in DirecTV's eyes, therefore I figured I'd request all of these things in my next home's installation. Or do you think that the installer would let me use my existing hardware or just let me finish the install and mark me down as having SWM & DECA?


----------

